

Ask HN: How to get traction for an HN-like social news site? - pringle

I guess the title says it all -- looking for ideas and strategies on how to build traffic and momentum for a social news aggregation site. Especially for one that is more niche-based.<p>Any examples of success outside of the big ones (digg, reddit, HN)?
======
aitoehigie
Do what the Reddit guys did, create different accounts and post stuff under
those account names to simulate the appearance of a growing community. Classic
chicken or egg problem.

~~~
p0larboy
any relevant sources?

------
lovskogen
Fill in content, make regular updates with content - and if the content is
well curated, people linked to the discussion threads will stay.

So you'll have to do the work of many at first.

------
mikecane
What's the niche? Or is that sekrit still? If you're looking for a niche, btw,
there might be one for eBooks/books.

------
bdr
Subscribe it to relevant RSS feeds.

